# what lathe is this?



## RogiBear (19 Feb 2014)

Looking to identify a lathe, unfortunately these are the only pictures i have of it. Would it come as standard like this or has it been modified?

Thanks 

Adam


----------



## Rhossydd (19 Feb 2014)

You get a better response by putting this in the metal working section, because it isn't a wood turning lathe.


----------



## Spindle (19 Feb 2014)

Hi

It looks like an Atlas, see the link and compare to determine exact model

http://www.lathes.co.uk/atlas/index.html

Regards Mick


----------



## Vic Perrin (19 Feb 2014)

Rhossydd":3l8t3bcb said:


> You get a better response by putting this in the metal working section, because it isn't a wood turning lathe.




I think I agree with you


----------



## Vic Perrin (19 Feb 2014)

Vic Perrin":133xykt2 said:


> Rhossydd":133xykt2 said:
> 
> 
> > You get a better response by putting this in the metal working section, because it isn't a wood turning lathe.
> ...



NO I definitely agree with you


----------



## Grahamshed (19 Feb 2014)

Vic Perrin":v5kmw5fd said:


> Vic Perrin":v5kmw5fd said:
> 
> 
> > Rhossydd":v5kmw5fd said:
> ...


Me too


----------



## RogiBear (24 Feb 2014)

Spindle":1vj1x5na said:


> Hi
> 
> It looks like an Atlas, see the link and compare to determine exact model
> 
> ...




Thanks Mick


----------



## dickm (24 Feb 2014)

Dunno what make/model, but for heaven's sake get some guarding on all those open spinning bits before you use it :shock:


----------



## RogiBear (24 Feb 2014)

DW this isn't mine, but I require something like this.

According to the website in one of the above posts, the maximum c2c is 36" however this one is at least 60" so it must have been adapted. Any ideas who would carry out this sort of mod or if it is something that could be done?


----------



## MMUK (24 Feb 2014)

I'd guess it's a Halifax 10D, assuming it has a 3/4" thread and not 5/8"  HTH


----------

